# Mk Ii Blackwater



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I got this a few weeks ago so far so good it's not a bad watch. First time I ever bought a newer used watch.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nice...Awesome bezel!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Like it a lot.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice they do have something about them :yes:


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I like that a lot, its the sort of watch which is next on my list, fantastic


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Quite like the look of several of the MKII range.

Uber-tool.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

jbw said:


> Nice...Awesome bezel!


I got it on flea bay and I did not know if I was going to like the bezel ring at the time I wanted one that looked like the one on the Benrus that was used by the US Navy I thought it would look more like the Marathon when I got it the bezel was a lot differnt than the Marathon and I liked it.It did saved me some money getting it on flea bay that's what I call Ebay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Very ,nice and clean good size and oooo im wobblin again .......great catch mate :thumbup:


----------

